# Sunbatheing and IVF



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Whos been told any thing about sun batheing whilst doing IVF ?
I've just seen a bit of chatter about this in the June / July sunflowers and wondered who had been told what , if anything ? .
Surely we don't need to stop do we   
Thanks 
Freespirit
x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there, 

Glad you asked this as I was wondering the same thing. I know that the antibiotic I'm on, Vibramicin, says to avoid direct sunlinght, which I stupidly forgot and was in the sun for 3 hours on Saturday. That's resulted in sunburn but worse than I would normally get.
Not sure about sunbathing during the 2ww though, so if anyone has any tips let us know!
Lots of love and good luck to everyone as usual!!!
xxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

whoops i have been out in the sun 4 the last few days  never crossed my mind it may be bad for IVF 
But is has made me feel much better about my fat bits they look so much better being brown...

lol nico


----------



## Mrs Jo (May 22, 2006)

Yeah I just read that on June/July so I would like to know as well, I am starting d/r tomorrow and the weekend just gone I burnt terrible so I best keep out of it for time being.  I thought it might not matter in small doses what do you think.


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Like Jeps I'm on Vibramicin, the nurse just said it makes you more sensitive to the sun. Not sure about any other time.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

I have seen posts asking this before.  I think, during the 2ww, its important not to overheat, so I guess, as long as you are comfortable then it should be ok.

I would have thought the sun would be good for you running up to and during ivf, providing you dont over do it and burn.  you get vit D from the sun (i hope I have got that right  ), which helps your body absorb calcium.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

There is lots of thought on this........ one thing I will say is that the progesterone support you get during the 2WW can affect how your skin reacts to sun so you may well be best to stay out of it then unless you like blotchy skin!

as an aside to this, you are when pg advised not to sunbathe as you dont know how hot your getting inside.........

I guess you have to go with what you are comfortable with!

Hugs and good luck

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Zita West certainly says to stay out of the sun during the 2-ww.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

It said in my notes from woking that to not sunbathe while stimming, will ask then why when i go for my scan

Good luck with your tx ladies

Take care
EMMAXX


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi girls,

I live in Australia (admittedly where it is much hotter) and have been told to avoid sunbathing (and spas and overheating) around implantation and in early pregnancy. I don't think its that good for you anyway, and lowers your immune system.

Suzy


----------

